# General Topics > General Discussion & News >  Newbie here.

## blood4eva69

I recently received a Green Tree Frog from a family member. They thought it was a reptile. lol But i have never kept an amphibian before. I am using this opportunity to learn a new branch of this hobby. 

I am preparing a 10gallon vertical tank for Him (i heard him calling, so this means he is male right?)

*Here are my questions:*

Do they live better in groups 2-4 or alone? (i have a feeling he is lonely)

How often do they eat?

Do they need a UV light? if so which one?

I am planning on adding a small shallow "pond" on my setup. (keeping it simple), Is this ok or does he need a waterfall?

Any suggestion on plants i should add to the tank or plants that are a "MUST"?

Here is a picture of the little guy. Any name suggestions?

----------


## Amy

Welcome!

With a 10 gallon tank, 1 frog is plenty.  If you want more, you'd have to get a bigger tank going.

If it is an adult, you could feed him every other day, if he's a juvenile, you'll want to feed him daily.  Make sure you're dusting your crickets with calcium powder a few times a week.

You don't need a uv light since they are nocturnal, if you get a calcium supplement with vitamin D, you'll be just fine there.  I use a 50 watt blue daylight bulb for my tree frogs.

If you put a pond in, make sure it is filtered or you change the water often...they like to use their water as a toilet!  They don't need a waterfall, though my frogs sure love theirs.

Pothos is a good plant because it has nice broad leaves for them to jump on.  My frogs tend to like their ficus plants the most, but they have pretty much destroyed them after just a month!  You just have to make sure you get a few tall plants in there and some branches.  My tree frogs don't even touch the ground in the tank unless they are hunting, they always stay up high.

----------


## Amy

Oh, and he is definitely a male!

----------


## blood4eva69

Thanks you Amy. 

More questions:

What time is best for them to eat?

What is the growth rate?

What kind of Tree frog do i have?


Thanks,

Eli

----------


## Brit

What you have there is an American Green Tree Frog, I believe, or AGTF for short.  :Smile: 

Since tree frogs are nocturnal it is best for them to be fed at night, I usually feed mine a few hours after they wake up or right before I go to sleep.

If he is an adult he's stopped growing, but I believe they're a relatively medium sized tree frog, I believe the adults get to about 2 or 3 inches. (Please correct me if I'm wrong, I don't know AGTFs so I'm not 100% on how big they get).

If you go on google and type in "American Green Tree Frog Care Sheet/Article" you will be able to find an abundance of good information on how to care for your new little friend.  :Smile:

----------


## Lacibeth

Looks like an american green tree frog to me (_Hyla cinerea_).  They're mostly nocturnal so best to feed late evening--which is their early morning.  I think they get to be about 2.5" or so.

----------


## Lacibeth

Brit totally beat me to it.


As for names, I just picked up a kids book by Guy Billout _The Frog Who Wanted to See the Sea_ (has some of the best illustrations I've seen in a while) and the frog's name is Alice.  Yeah, I know that's not really a male frog name.  My Cope's grey tree frog was Frog for about two months until I finally landed on Hannibal so give it some time.

----------


## Amy

The care sheet would be a great thing to cruise through.  Looks to me like he is an adult frog already.

----------


## Amy

> Brit totally beat me to it.
> 
> 
> As for names, I just picked up a kids book by Guy Billout _The Frog Who Wanted to See the Sea_ (has some of the best illustrations I've seen in a while) and the frog's name is Alice.  Yeah, I know that's not really a male frog name.  My Cope's grey tree frog was Frog for about two months until I finally landed on Hannibal so give it some time.


I have my grays and my toadlets named...but the peepers are just "the babies" lol

----------


## Lacibeth

> I have my grays and my toadlets named...but the peepers are just "the babies" lol


Heh, my three chorus frogs are usually "ok, that's two: dangit where's the other one".

----------


## blood4eva69

> Heh, my three chorus frogs are usually "ok, that's two: dangit where's the other one".


Hahahaha Thats funny.  :Big Applause: 

If he is an adult that means AGTF are small frogs.... Ill google it lol

A few more questions: 

any tips on his enclosure? im making one with the great stuff method.

Is Drift wood safe? any idea where i can buy rive stones? i live in Long Beach. 

How big should his pond be?

Can two males live together or do i need to find him a female only?

PS thanks guys for your friendly-ness  lol

Eli

----------


## Amy

If you're doing a 10 gallon enclosure, you should only have one frog in there.  Max size for these frogs is about 2.5 inches, with males being smaller.  I have a male gray tree frog that is actually only 1 1/4 inches and doesnt appear to be growing anymore.  Males CAN live together if you were to put them in a 20 gallon instead of a 10.  

The pond should be shallow enough that he wont drown (no deeper than his head)  Definitely concentrate on the arboreal aspect of the tank though, that's the most important part for a tree frog.

And you're welcome, we're all happy to help!

----------


## blood4eva69

I really want to have two frogs. since i cant really interact with him. He seems lonely so ill look for a bigger tank then. 

Is Drift wood safe? any idea where i can buy rive stones?

How much should he be eating?

Do plants need special light?

Thanks

Eli

----------


## Lacibeth

Hey Eli,

So your breaded dragon--did you use panco or something else?    :Frog Smile:

----------


## Amy

Drift wood is fine, that is what most people use.  If he is still a juvenile tree frog still, he will need to be fed appropriately sized crickets every night, make sure they are dusted with calcium powder a few times a week.  If he is an adult, 2-3 appropriately sized crickets every other night will be fine.  The crickets shouldnt be bigger than the space between his eyes.  I don't use a special light for my plants, make sure you get plants that can thrive in low light and it wont be a problem.

----------


## blood4eva69

> Hey Eli,
> 
> So your breaded dragon--did you use panco or something else?


Yup, with Parmesan cheese and some parsley, salt and pepper. lol.. sorry i was sleepy when i typed that in.

----------


## Lacibeth

> Yup, with Parmesan cheese and some parsley, salt and pepper. lol.. sorry i was sleepy when i typed that in.


Now I'm hungry.

----------


## blood4eva69

Another question: should i use drift wood or rocks...maybe both? which one will my AGTF LIKE MOST? any ideas for the tank?

----------


## Amy

I have drift wood in my tanks as well as river rocks in the water and river rocks to cover any open spaces on the substrate.  They hate getting substrate on them!  Branches branches branches, I can't stress that one enough!

----------


## blood4eva69

> ... I can't stress that one enough!


Yes i have read this over and over lol.. Ok what about any other rock that is not a river rock?

----------


## Brian

Here's a good article on what wood is safe Caudata Culture Articles - Wood in Vivaria ocean driftwood is not recommended, freshwater driftwood is fine.

Don't worry about him being lonely. Apart from yearning for someone to have a one night stand with, they don't really care about other frogs. It's no problem to keep him on his own. But don't let that stop you from getting a bigger tank so you have space for two :Smile: 

Lots and lots of high up perching and hiding spots are in order. I keep one in a viv with fake rock wall made from cement (pics in my vivarium album). My frog spends roughly equal time on the rocks, the plants, and the tree branch, so I don't think I'd say he has a preference apart from hanging out in the upper half of the tank most of the time.

Pothos is the standard vivarium plant. Nice leaves to rest on, and super easy to grow if you are new to keeping plants alive. If you want a light to help your plants out, a simple compact fluorescent works just fine, get one of the cooler colour ones (5500-6500K colour temperature).

----------


## Amy

Living on Lake Michigan, I didn't even think about ocean driftwood!  Good catch there!

----------


## blood4eva69

For that info. I will rwad up onthis . I have another question : what are some signs of illness I should look at for?

----------


## blood4eva69

hey guys thanks for all this info. I just bought some plants i have seen on some of the tanks on this site. Could you guys help me identify what kind i got? 









besides the bromeliad i dont know t
he names of any of these. 

thanks,

Eli

----------


## Brian

The first one looks like it's trying to be Pothos but the picture makes it look too tall and the leaves don't generally aim the pointy end up. Could be the angle of the picture though?

The second plant (the one with long skinny leaves with a brighter stripe in the middle of them) looks like it might be a _Dracaena fragrans massangeana,_ aka Massange's Dracaena, aka Corn Plant. It will work well in a viv, it likes the soil to stay moist but not too wet and can handle low light. It will eventually get big and will need some aggressive trimming, but they don't grow super fast and can regrown from the base.

----------


## blood4eva69

Ok thanks you. Are  these good plants for my frog to climb? How do I clean the plants if they have pesticides ?

----------


## Amy

Your frog will probably love them!  What I do to prepare my plants... I rinse the leaves all the soil off the plants and replant it in its own pot with substrate out of my tank.  Then I let it sit outside for a couple of days, then rinse the leaves again.  I haven't had a problem with them yet.

----------


## blood4eva69

sweet thank you. One more question do they need a food dish/ container or do i just release the crickets in the tank?

If they dont need one, Where is the best place to release the crickets?

If they do need a one where do i place the cup/dish ?

thanks

----------


## Amy

It is easier for them to get to the crickets before they hide if they are in a small glass bowl of some sort, but I just drop the crickets in and let them hunt.  I do watch them to make sure they all get a few though.  Crickets are great at drowning themselves, so you would definitely want to put them somewhere away from the water.

----------


## blood4eva69

Ok Thank you very much guys. I just finished adding the Great stuff to the tank so its now a waiting game. lol

Have you guys used Irish moss? It is safe?  Is it Easy to take care of?

----------


## Brit

I just wanna say congrats to Eli for asking all these wonderful questions.  :Smile:  Too often members will get frogs without making sure all their bases are covered, I'm so glad you've chosen to not be afraid to make your frogs life the best it can be.  :Smile:

----------



----------


## blood4eva69

Thanks Kisa. I am just trying to be well prepared for this responsibility. I still have no answer for these questions. if anyone can help its greatly appreciated. 

What signs of illness should i look out for?

Is Irish Moss safe? Is it recommended? Is i easy to keep in a vivarium?

Should i put the food dish on the ground or put it on a ledge that i will put on the side glass of the tank? 

*UPDATE ON TANK *  :Frog Smile: 

I added the GS yesterday and i still need to add more to make some ledges on the side of the tank. Im thinking like 3 or 4. 

Comments and suggestions are welcomed. (be gentle its my first time doing this.)

 
 


 This picture i circled in red where i will put some ledges so he can feel "king of the rock" in a high point and i put in blue where i am planning on putting the pond. are these enough ledges?


Thanks 

Eli

----------


## blood4eva69

I do have another question for tree frog enclosure do i need to worry about adding springtials?

what substrate Mix should i use. I have eco earth right now is that fine?

----------


## Amy

Eco earth would be just fine.  I would recommend adding the springtails because they'll clean up all the stuff you dont want in there...dead crickets, poo, decomposing plants, stuff of that sort.  With an elaborate vivarium, cleaning is a huge pain, so that would be a big help!

Your viv is looking wonderful, I can't wait to see more pictures!

----------


## blood4eva69

Ok so eco earth is fine for the plants. What about plant food?  

Any one in Los Angeles, CA are know here i can get spring tails?

Any know if Irish moss is good for vivariums?

----------


## Katieasaur

I, too, live in the LA area and have been looking for springtails and isopods and cannot find them anywhere lol

----------


## blood4eva69

what is the difference between isopods and springtails ? Can i have both in tank or only one? which one is better?

----------


## IrishRonin

Well I have used Irish moss, and have never had any problems- its really beautiful when its little white flowers bloom. Your tank is look good so far, nice job! I also agree that its nice to see some one doing there research. Keep up the good work

----------


## blood4eva69

does iris moss need special light? what light should i use for the tank. Im thinking a repti 2.0 is this ok? 

Heating: How do i heat this tank at night?

*Here is the update:*

Well I changed plans on the tank I only added one ledge and i followed the advice of "BRANCHES BRANCHES BRANCHES" LOL

Here are the pictures. 

here is the little guy yesterday in his temporary tank. 






The tank so far( frontal view)


Side view



Other side view



Let me know what you guys think.

thanks,

eli

----------


## Don

Wow, this is a great thread to read right from the start.

Beautiful job on the enclosure too Eli. :Big Applause:

----------


## blood4eva69

Thank you. Its nice to know im heading in the right direction.

----------


## blood4eva69

So Guys how do i heat up the tank with the UTH at night? Also Could i leave the red night light on all night?

----------


## Amy

The UTH isn't necessary unless your temps are dropping too much.  Mine is off for the summer, I *might* turn it on in winter, we'll see.  I used a blue "moonlight" bulb for my frogs.  I dont have two lamps though so I got sick of switching bulbs.  I don't know much about red lights for the frogs.

----------


## blood4eva69

i reach 54F at night is this too cold? 

*SPRINGTAIL QUESTIONS:
*
1. Do i mix them in with the eco earth layer or do i place them on the top moss layer?

2. How do i feed them?

3. also about the spring tails: should i get the tropicals or the original ones 

here are the links:

the ORIGINAL (temperate) springtails
http://www.joshsfrogs.com/jumbo-32-oz-temperate-springtail-colombella-culture.html

the tropical springtails
http://www.joshsfrogs.com/jumbo-32-o...l-culture.html


4. will they bug my frog?

thanks,

Eli

----------


## Amy

Is it 54 in your house?

I had springtails occur naturally in my tank, probably from some of the plants or something.  I don't feed them, there is enough decomposition in the tank between the plants, dead crickets, and frog poo in my tank for them to eat.  They will not bug your frog.

----------


## blood4eva69

> Is it 54 in your house?


Yes. when it gets super cold here. Usually around low 60 at night. I live close to the beach and i have 2 big windows in my room. the wind blows in and cools the room.  

so should i get the UTH or with the Night light be enough?

UTH:

where do i place it? I heard on the side of the tank or under the tank, but i will have a pond wont that warm up the water too much?

Thanks 

Eli

----------


## Amy

When I used it, I had it on the lower back part of my tank, on the opposite side of the water.

----------


## blood4eva69

Ok. thank you. So what kind of springtails should i get?

----------


## blood4eva69

I do have another question do tree frogs eat on the ground or in the tree??the reason im asking is because i want to add a food dish to the ledge i have on the tank.

----------


## Don

You can add the bowl for feeding anywhere and they will go to it.

As for the heat,  I like the red night bulbs since it lets me see them at night but you might need to hold off on that until they are comfortable in the new enclosure.  Try it and if he hides all night then shut it off. 
Your UTH should probably be placed on a side where the heat can go through the glass and not have to work its way through the foam.  

You probably want your tank to be about 68 at night.  60 might be a bit cold for him.  If your air temp in the tank is too cold you'll probably find your frog close to the UTH.   

Your tank is coming out beautifully.
Oh and my Irish Moss never did well for me since the dart frog tank I had it in was too wet for it.   

Don

----------


## blood4eva69

> Your tank is coming out beautifully.


Thanks. 




> Oh and my Irish Moss never did well for me since the dart frog tank I had it in was too wet for it.


Ok thanks. What about frog moss?

----------


## Don

You should be fine with the Irish Moss since your not trying to keep 85 - 90 percent humidity.

----------


## blood4eva69

I am about to order springtails. I dont know which ones to get. any advice?

Springtails: should i get the tropicals or the original ones 

here are the links:

the ORIGINAL (temperate) springtails
http://www.joshsfrogs.com/jumbo-32-oz-temperate-springtail-colombella-culture.html

the tropical springtails
http://www.joshsfrogs.com/jumbo-32-o...l-culture.html


thanks,

Eli

----------


## blood4eva69

Hi Guys here is an small update on the tank:

I will add the eco earth tonight/tomorrow. Today i finished carving the GS to make the ledge. 

What are your thoughts? (i place some toy frogs i had laying around)





Thank you,

Eli

----------


## blood4eva69

UPDATE:

Here are the tank updates. 






This picture shows how the pond area will look. I am hiding the little filter under those rocks.

----------


## Don

Very nicely done.  Can't wait to see it plants and the pond operational.  Again, very nice.

----------


## blood4eva69

Thanks Don. 

MY FIRST TANK IS NOW COMPLETE 

Here are some pictures

Pictures of completed tank (front)


Some Hilights





What do you guys think?  How Long do i have to wait to place my American Green Tree Frog inside?

Thanks,

Eli

----------


## Amy

It looks fantastic!  Congratulations Eli!  I waited a couple of weeks to put my frogs in but that was only because they were still in quarantine.  I'm not sure how long you would wait normally, hopefully someone else will chime in here!

----------


## blood4eva69

> It looks fantastic!  Congratulations Eli!


Thank you Very much Amy.

So guys any help on when it is safe to put the frog in? 

Also, any body with a Vertical tank, How do you guys light your tank? Is the light bulb a special light for the plants?

Thanks,

Eli

----------


## IrishRonin

It came out great Eli, nice job on your first tank. Ok well as far as the lights go- you can easly sustain plants on CFL (compact fluorescent lights). As far as how long to wait, the only thing I can say is how well did you clean everything (glass,rocks,plants) when you put it together? If your confident its safe I would put them in after a week or so just to give the tank time to establish itself.

----------


## BG

Welcome to the hobie Eli .  Looks like you're ready to have some fun. Nice looking male green tree frog!!   You're definitely in the rite place .  Cant wait to see some updates.

----------


## BG

> Welcome to the hobie Eli .  Looks like you're ready to have some fun. Nice looking male green tree frog!!   You're definitely in the rite place .  Cant wait to see some updates.


 Eli all i can say is wow.  Your tank  looks great .

----------


## blood4eva69

Thanks Guys i appreciate the comments. Right now im letting the springtails eat the mold created by the irish moss and once i see progress i will add the Yogi and post and update.

Thanks to all,

Eli

ps : quick question: do GTF eat springtails at all?

----------


## blood4eva69

Hey guys. Here is an update on the tank. Enjoy.




Since i Put in Yogi he Only gets as green at night. Any Clues why? Thanks


*also i had some issues with the irish moss*. I think i over watered it.  






Also I started getting these little bugs. Dont seem like mites so cant put my finger on them. *Any ideas as if its helpful or is it harmful??
*They stay in the i assuming dead moss (ill change today) and in the water. They climb the glass. I did notice that since i started seeing these bugs the initial mold/fungus left. 




Thanks for all your help Forum,

Eli

----------


## Brian

> ps : quick question: do American Green Tree Frog eat springtails at all?


Frogs don't generally bother with prey that is too small to be worthwhile. An adult American Green Tree Frog won't bother getting up for springtails.




> Since i Put in Yogi he Only gets as green at night. Any Clues why? Thanks


Mine is pretty much only green at night as well, and brown during the day. I don't think it's anything to worry about.




> *also i had some issues with the irish moss*. I think i over watered it.


I've found Irish Moss enjoys full or nearly full sun outdoors- it likes lots of light. Might be hard to keep alive inside.





> Also I started getting these little bugs. Dont seem like mites so cant put my finger on them. *Any ideas as if its helpful or is it harmful??
> *They stay in the i assuming dead moss (ill change today) and in the water. They climb the glass. I did notice that since i started seeing these bugs the initial mold/fungus left.


Hard to tell from the picture, but aren't those your springtails? They tend to mass on the surface of water and are shiny like that.


You tank looks very nice by the way, good job!

----------


## blood4eva69

> Hard to tell from the picture, but aren't those your springtails? They tend to mass on the surface of water and are shiny like that.
> 
> 
> You tank looks very nice by the way, good job!


Thank you Brian. well those arent my springtails. The springtails i bought died in the container.  :Frown:  Also the ones i bought where white and alittle bigger. These are smaller and darker.

Are these springtails that came with some of the plants?

----------


## Brian

> Thank you Brian. well those arent my springtails. The springtails i bought died in the container.  Also the ones i bought where white and alittle bigger. These are smaller and darker.
> 
> Are these springtails that came with some of the plants?


Too bad about your springtails... but if they look like they kind of teleport around (really fast short jumps), then springtails are what they are and you got some freebies in the end :Smile: . Did you add anything you gathered from outdoors? It's possible they came from store bought plants too I suppose, can't say I've seen that happen though. They absolutely need moisture and if a potted plant is allowed to dry out any resident springtails will die or vacate the plant in search of water.

I have a tank about the same size as yours and get little micro population booms and busts like you have massing on the water there. Mine are from the parts of my substrate that I collected from the outdoors (partly for the purpose of introducing them).

----------


## blood4eva69

> ...if they look like they kind of teleport around (really fast short jumps), then springtails are what they are and you got some freebies in the end. Did you add anything you gathered from outdoors? It's possible they came from store bought plants too I suppose, can't say I've seen that happen though..


They do jump like that... so i guess they are springtails. 

I think they came with the moss as i didnt let it dry out... how can i control those burst of spring tails?

----------

